# auction score



## hays0369 (May 3, 2011)

Hello all,

I went to my first auction last weekend and picked up a Delta 50-850 DC for 50 bucks!! I need the straps for the bags and I am good to go. I am currently reading about making some mods for better suction. 

p.s. there was also a Powermatic 15.5" planer that sold for 400 bucks!! My wife stopped my bidding at 375!!! And no she won't be attending any more auctions with me

Hays


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

hays0369 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I went to my first auction last weekend and picked up a Delta 50-850 DC for 50 bucks!! I need the straps for the bags and I am good to go. I am currently reading about making some mods for better suction.
> 
> ...


as far as better suction goes, one of the things that an be done is to help more of the collected debris go to the collection bag and not the filter. a drum ring baffle does wonders for this. the less debris that goes to the filter, the longer it's suction is maintained. several things work quite well, including large, used frying pans.

here's how i did my 50-850. coupled with a canister filter, it's a good little DC. and here's the link to the thread i did over at lumberjocks:

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/40189


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

Nice score Hays :smile: and if you care to pay just shipping I'll send you a bag strap from the 50-850 I recently sold (may have 2 but I'll have to look)


----------



## hays0369 (May 3, 2011)

pm sent


----------

